# 8th Howard Hill Southeastern Classic



## T Harris (Mar 8, 2012)

Well folks, it's time to put the 8th annual Howard Hill Southeastern Classic on you calender.

Dates:
May 31st, June 1st, 2nd & 3rd, 2012

Place:
Tannehill Historical State Park in McCalla, AL
www.tannehill.org

Varmint Shoot on Thursday, May 31st:
Range opens at 6 AM and last shooter out at 5 PM

Main Event starts on Friday, June 1st:  
Multi round format with highest round over three days wins the HH Classic competition.  
Range times for Friday & Saturday, opens 6 AM and last shooter out at 5 PM.  Sunday, 6 AM and last shooter out a 12 Noon.

The Championship Shoot-Off for men & women begins Saturday at 4 PM.  The top 32 of these categories will be selected by the first round only turned in from Friday and Saturday, no later than 2:30 PM.
The winners will again receive a custom Howard Hill Longbow.

There will again be the "One Shot~One Kill" competition for Howard Hill Style bows.

Bar B Q Saturday Night.

For more info, contact Terry Harris:
e-mail:  archertw@bellsouth.net
Phone:  205-822-3563
web-site:   www.howardhillse.com

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Mar 9, 2012)

Let me break down the registration cost of the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic.

The Varmint Shoot on Thursday is $5.00 per round or $15.00 for unlimited rounds.

The weekend cost of the HH Classic's main competition:
Friday through Sunday:
Single Person Rate: $30.00, Shoot all weekend unlimited rounds (all three days) w/ highest score going for awards

Family Weekend Rate: $55.00 up to immediate family of four, $5.00 per person after that (Cubs Under 7 Shoot For Free), unlimited rounds over the weekend (all three days) w/ highest score counting toward awards.

Per Round Rate:  $15.00 for first round, $10.00 per round after that.

To Shoot The "ONE SHOT~ONE KILL" Competition: $10.00, One Round Only

REMEMBER PLEASE:
If your camping in the Park, you must pay the Park to camp.

There are no Vendors Fees, but, if you use the Park's power as if you're camping, you must pay the Park as if you are camping.

Terry Harris


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 9, 2012)

looking forword to the shoot this year


----------



## T Harris (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking forward to havin' ya.

Don't forget folks, start getting ready for another part of the Howard Hill SE Classic, the "ONE SHOT~ONE KILL".

Those with Howard Hill or Hill style straight limb longbows get to go for a very unique award in this competition.

Terry Harris


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 15, 2012)

what kind of arrows can be shot in the howard hill one shot one kill round


----------



## T Harris (Mar 15, 2012)

Acceptable Bows Must Meet Te Following Specifications:
Only Howard Hill Longbows, Howard Hill Style Longbows or Straight Limb Longbows Will Be Allowed To Participate In This Competition
No Weighted Risers ~ No Center Shot Longbows ~ No Pistol Grip Handles
Bow Specifications: Maximum Handle Dimensions:
3 Inches Above Shelf, Bow Cannot Be Thicker Than 1 1/8 Inches
(Back To Belly) From This Point To Tip Of Bow
6 Inches Below Shelf, Bow Cannot Be Thicker Than 1 ½ Inches
(Back To Belly) From This Point To Tip
Braced Bows Cannot Have The String Touch Either Limb After The String Leaves The Tip
There Will Be A Jig To Place The Bow In To See If It Meets Requirements

Wooden Arrows Only
Men: 125 Gr. Min. Field Point ~ Women: No Weight Minimum On Field Points


----------



## T Harris (Mar 26, 2012)

Folks, don't forget to mark this one down on your calender.

Terry Harris


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 26, 2012)

Are the bow limitations just for the one shot one kill, or do they apply to the weekend in general?


----------



## T Harris (Mar 26, 2012)

Just for the "ONE SHOT~ONE KILL".  The main competition in the HH Classic is for all traditional bows.  Recurve & longbow can use wood, alum. or carbon arrows and self bows use wooden arrows only.

Terry Harris


----------



## dukedog1 (Mar 29, 2012)

what about jerry hill bows? Are they accepted?


----------



## T Harris (Mar 30, 2012)

Absolutely, if they fit match the specs above and I don't see why they wouldn't.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 8, 2012)

Good Easter and God Bless everyone.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 14, 2012)

Folks, for those of you that have attended the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic, you know I also have raised money for the Boy Scout Camp, adjacent to Tannehill State Park. I also use the Camp for most of my target course. So far I've raise over $13,000.00 over the past six yeas for this camp.
Well, this year I'm having a table with I hope at least "Five Raffle Buckets", with prize packages.

I have the five bows to be raffled.   One has a bow from "Big Jim's Bow Co.", the second has a "Legends Bow from Mike Rash" a third has a "Bubinga Takedown Recurve" from BEAR Archery and the fourth is a custom "Howard Hill Tembo" from Craig Ekin at Howard Hill Archery and the fifth is a Zach Ferguson's ZBow.

I will be placing many other items with these bow, such as other hunting or camping equipment, bow socks, and many other items. In other words, each bucket will represent an outstanding package.
As a matter of fact, TWArrows has donated an arm guard for each bucket and Teresa Asbell has given a bow sock for each bow and is also making a matching GFA quiver for each sock as well.

Tickets will be a dollar a piece or you can purchase tickets for as far as your arms can reach for only twenty dollars. Some folks wound up with over forty tickets for $20.00.  You can put all your tickets in one bucket or spread them around giving you more than one chance of winning.  You also don't have to be present to win.

I'm in the process of getting more items and I'll keep you all posted.

I believe this will be an outstanding raffle for this great Boy Scout Camp.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 24, 2012)

Five weeks from today I'll be getting ready for our guests.  Look forward to seeing everyone.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 26, 2012)

Well folks, here's a partial list of Vendors that say they're coming to the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic.

Big Jim Bow Co. ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ Back Porch Traditional Archery ~ Bear Archery Products ~ Byron Ferguson Productions ~ Ferguson ZBows ~ TWarrows ~ Black Creek Bows ~ Calumet Trade Goods ~ Horse Creek Woodcrafters ~ Traditional Archery Sales ~ Harrelson Traditional Archery ~ Rock Pile Creek Farms ~ Lucas Forge

I'm sure I'll be adding others


----------



## T Harris (May 2, 2012)

Five weeks from tomorrow kicks off the Varmint shoot, then the main event starts Friday.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 3, 2012)

Holy cow floks, I've lost track of time, lol.

The Howard Hill SE Classic is only FOUR WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 7, 2012)

Three weeks from today will begin the settin' up for our guests.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 10, 2012)

Now, it's just three weeks from today kicks off those pesky Varmints leading up to the HH Classic main event o Friday.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 14, 2012)

Howdy folks, just two weeks from today and I'll be heading out to Tannehill State Park and start setting up for the Howard Hill SE Classic.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 17, 2012)

Well, now two weeks from today, kicks it off folks.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 18, 2012)

Let's add Copperhead Bows to the list of Vendors.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 23, 2012)

FOLKS, ONE WEEK FROM TOMORROW KICKS OFF THE 8TH ANNUAL HOWARD HILL SOUTHEASTERN CLASSIC!!!

So far the temps starting out next weekend look to be 15 degrees cooler than last year.

Anything below 4 days of 100 degrees would be an improvement from last year's unbelievable and unusual heat we experienced.  I believe will have much better temps this year so yall load up and come have a great time.

Terry Harris


----------



## dutchman (May 23, 2012)

T Harris said:


> Acceptable Bows Must Meet Te Following Specifications:
> Only Howard Hill Longbows, Howard Hill Style Longbows or Straight Limb Longbows Will Be Allowed To Participate In This Competition
> No Weighted Risers ~ No Center Shot Longbows ~ No Pistol Grip Handles
> Bow Specifications: Maximum Handle Dimensions:
> ...



Sorta reminds a fella of NASCAR...


----------



## T Harris (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Fountain, you're right on it.

SIX DAYS AWAY FROM KICKING IT OFF AND FLINGING SOME ARROWS!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## dutchman (May 26, 2012)

fountain said:


> It may...but, a very specific competition within a casual shoot....rules should be very specific for that part, not the entire shoot...which it is not, unlike some



It does. No maybe about it...


----------



## T Harris (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Dutchman, hope to see you here as well.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 27, 2012)

HOLY COW, ONLY FIVE DAYS FROM TODAY!!!

I'D BETTER GET BUSY GETTIN' READY!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 28, 2012)

Folks, gettin' ready to head out this morning to start setting up the courses.  As always, Scott and I try to set the course up fun and yet have several challenging shots as well.  

If you need info, I check my e-mail & PM's when I get home.  My e-mail is archertw@bellsouth.net.

If you need info from Tannehill State Park, here's the phone number, 205-477-5711 or the web-site for Tannehill is    WWW.tannehill.org

Now, if you haven't checked out the weather, WOW!!!

Only a slight chance of some scattered rain Thursday & Friday, no Rain expected on Saturday or Sunday.  

BUT LOOK AT THE TEMPS, LOW 80'S AND EVEN UPPER 70'S ON FRIDAY!!!

DON'T MISS THIS ONE FOLKS!!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 29, 2012)

Well Folks, the targets are set up and I have no doubt you enjoy goin' after those 3D's.
Just a few finishing touches to do.

For those of you that want THAT CHALLENGE and shoot a Howard Hill or Hill style bow, YOU GOT IT!!

The one that wins that beautiful plaque, will certainly have earned it.

The main course is as always, fun and has a few challenging shots as well.

YA'LL COME!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## Jake Allen (May 30, 2012)

I reckon it is crunch time in Tannehill.

Good luck Terry. I know you will have a fine shoot and many folks will
have a blast!
I wish our Gainesville shoot was not the same weekend. I wanna make all of the shoots.


----------



## T Harris (May 31, 2012)

Me as well, hope ya'll have a great time.

Terry


----------



## T Harris (Jun 1, 2012)

Already a great crowd showing up from yesterday, and the weather is looking unbelievably terrific for the weekend.

Terry Harris


----------

